# Thought I'd share a picture of my whopper with you.



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

oh well it was a nice sunny afternoon and a saw a king fisher a heron that were showing me how to do it properly.     I've caught smaller too.       the frozen sardine that I caught it on was almost the same weight and lenth.


----------



## Mick.Dk (6 Mar 2015)

I suppose tbis one wasn't accused of going for ducklings.........??


----------



## EnderUK (6 Mar 2015)

you have a size 16 boot right?


----------



## limz_777 (7 Mar 2015)

nice , a essox lucius ?


----------



## Mick.Dk (7 Mar 2015)

.............or are you really trying to tell us, you have REALLY  BIG  FEET...........??


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2015)

limz_777 said:


> nice , a essox lucius ?


  exellent,  that's the only Latin I know or should I say had interest in learning   .  I imagine carp is probably carpius carpius


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2015)

Mick.Dk said:


> .............or are you really trying to tell us, you have REALLY  BIG  FEET...........??


     Lol, no my feet are pretty average at a UK 10    i wish I had someone with me to take a pic of me holding it that would have been funny being 18 stone with a oneze and 3 layers ontop of that to keep warm I looked liked the Michelin man.


----------



## Lindy (13 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> being 18 stone with a oneze


Are you very tall because you weigh exactly twice what I do lol? Get your wife to take a pic of you in your oneze, i need a good laugh...


----------



## kirk (13 Mar 2015)

Lol, how you doing lindy?  Speaking of onezes my lads are just getting theirs on for school.  Red nose day.


No not tall....... Just middle aged    spread.

Me in a oneze is a bit George doors what are the scores." he's a baby,he's a baby"


----------



## Lindy (13 Mar 2015)

Lol, i used to like a bit of vic and bob... I'm doing good thanks, better now our 6week run of illness has got better. I've had a virus that floored me for 2 weeks, eva then got chickenpox,  i then had gastritis which eva countered with another virus and temps of 40+. Now she just has a cold and I've finally made it back into the gym.  Hurrah....


----------



## kirk (14 Mar 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> Lol, i used to like a bit of vic and bob... I'm doing good thanks, better now our 6week run of illness has got better. I've had a virus that floored me for 2 weeks, eva then got chickenpox,  i then had gastritis which eva countered with another virus and temps of 40+. Now she just has a cold and I've finally made it back into the gym.  Hurrah....


    Blimy you've had more than your share of it.
I'd stay out of the gym as that's where the bugs go to keep fit

I've had most my bugs from the gym, everyones well ard there coughing and sneezing all over the tread mill and weights, drives me mad being asthmatic and having a naff immune system, well sorry a good imune but it gets bored and attacks my body lol.


----------



## Lindy (14 Mar 2015)

I'm asthmatic and allergic to everything, even people lol. The kids nursery is a boiling cauldron of bacteria and viruses so gym is much the same.


----------



## kirk (14 Mar 2015)

Lmao, I know I remember playgroup duty and how they wipe the tables.


 I'm not people friendly either.................that's why I have tanks.   I'm off out for another whopper shortly......I'll report back later.


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Mar 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> I'm asthmatic and allergic to everything, even people lol. The kids nursery is a boiling cauldron of bacteria and viruses so gym is much the same.


you not wrong about the nursery my 2 year old has had a snotty nose since well before christmas


----------

